# Any WYSIWYG html editors?



## markpatterson (Dec 2, 2002)

I've been using Dreamweaver MX. I like it, but my trial has run out . I don't need all the features, just basic word processing with links. Any suggestions? I can't seem to find anything on google. I use Mozilla composer, but its font list didn't include the fonts I want, even though MX had no problems.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 2, 2002)

Hm. Apart from dreamweaver - and frankly more often - i use bbedit. that's not wysiwyg but.. if you know enough html to write the code directly it works well.. 

I still have a fear that the other wysiwygs than dreamweaver are something like frontpage


----------



## toast (Dec 2, 2002)

No Giaguara, you're forgetting Adobe GoLive which is, in my opinion, a very VERY good WYSIWYG editor. It has some inconvenients, but is just as good as DreamMX if not better in my opinion (which I made from HTML daily composing).

I don't understand the font problem with Mozilla... could you precise please ? Maybe it's easily solvable and then Moz' would make a very good WYSWYG for you. Send me a PM if you answer.


----------



## KrinkleCut (Dec 2, 2002)

I have to second BBedit. I have yet to use a WYSIWYG program that generates clean code (yes, that includes dreamweaver and golive). Try out BBedit lite if you're comfortable with looking at code.

Otherwise, golive is the only other useable option to dreamweaver on the mac.


----------



## toast (Dec 2, 2002)

Does a BBEdit 7 Lite version exist ? I don't think so.

http://www.barebones.com


----------



## RacerX (Dec 2, 2002)

I really liked Apple's HTMLedit app that came with Rhapsody 5.6 and Mac OS X DPs & PB. It did just enough without being over powering. HTMLedit with OmniWeb's source editor or BBEdit lite let me do most everything I needed. 

I have GoLive (still using 5.0), but for many things it just seemed like to much app for the job. I still miss PageMill (though I actually still use it from time to time). It was a nice little app. Illustrator does a fair job at generating HTML (as do ImageReady and Photoshop from what I understand). 

Andrew Stones Create can be used to make web pages and there is also Freeway. There are many ways to produce pages visually.


----------



## fryke (Dec 2, 2002)

I use GoLive to create the basic layout templates, then clean up the code with BBEdit. Content management is then either done by BBEdit or a custom CMS system, depending on the job.

In my experience, most of the actually interesting features of either Dreamweaver or GoLive create bad code. That's why I'm putting more thinking into the concept phase of a site. Time used from concept to staging in apps:

Writing the concept in TextEdit: 40%
Visualizing in Illustrator & Photoshop: 30%
Assembling the design in GoLive: 10%
Integration, code cleaning etc. in BBEdit and on the staging server: 20%


----------



## evildan (Dec 2, 2002)

I was using GoLive then switched to Dreamweaver... now I'm 100% in BBedit. I love handcoding... so much contol, none of the crazy fat code!


----------



## KrinkleCut (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Does a BBEdit 7 Lite version exist ? I don't think so.
> 
> http://www.barebones.com *



Yep. Follow your link, click downloads, scoll down

[edit] ok so it's 6 point something, whatever


----------



## TommyWillB (Dec 2, 2002)

I have not tried it yet or read enough details, but Macrmedia has a new product they call Contribute. Some folks are describing it as a Dreamweaver Lite...

I was thinking of checking it out because my Mom is completely bummed that I switched her from Claris Home Page to Dreamweaver MX. (I had to get her something OS X Native... right!?)

If anyone digs into this more, please post a review!


----------



## TommyWillB (Dec 2, 2002)

D@MN!!!



> http://www.macromedia.com/software/contribute/productinfo/faq/#1_3
> 
> *Is Contribute compatible with Apple Macintosh OS X?*
> Macromedia Contribute is currently available only on Microsoft Windows operating systems. However, we're firmly dedicated to the Macintosh platform, and are currently developing an OS X version of Contribute that will be available in 2003.


----------



## adambyte (Dec 2, 2002)

Agreed.... what would be nice is something compact like Claris Home Page... my dad still uses it....


----------



## mdnky (Dec 2, 2002)

BBedit is probably your best bet for the money, but it isn't exactly WYSIWYG.

I use Dreamweaver almost exclusively.  If you want to clean the code, go into code view on MX.  I normally program under the code view in MX anyways.  I;ve pretty much quit using BBedit since MX has come out.

I've heard good & bad about GoLive...when I tested a trial 3 months ago I wasn't too impressed.


----------



## toast (Dec 5, 2002)

I use GoLive to build simple pages (I'm not using the special features from GoLive because the code is dirty when built with them: Site, livesource etc.). And the code of the those simple pages is really fine, no need for BBEdit.

However, BBEdit stays some perfect piece of software in many aspects. The problem is: I'm French, I have accents to write down, thus WYSIWYG is necessary at some point...


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 5, 2002)

Bluefish seems to be something that coudl work ...
i just cant find the code compiling isntrctions!!! ASAP i figure what i need to do to make itr work i will try 

http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/  ... looks interesting ... why dont they have compile instructions??


----------

